# Mossberg silver reserve



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Anybody know what choke tubes are interchagable?I tried my BER/BEN in it and it went in but I dont want to chance a malfunction.Thanks for any info. :beer: :beer:


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

12 ga Ber/Ben, 20 ga Huglu. Try this site for info.http://www.carlsonschokes.com/guide.html


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks,that was just what I needed. :beer:


----------

